# Infotainment turns on and off



## veski (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello

I have a problem to solve with infotainment unit which rapidly turns on and off. Sometimes it stays on longer sometimes will turn on later and shuts off after some time. Sometimes it shows some flickering images like TV without broadcast. Left side battery is new and both batteries fully loaded. I will copy here my VCDS scan and maybe somebody can help with the info where to start. One mechanic told that the problem is with infotaiment unit (J523) and I need a new one but I would like to be sure before starting to buy it. Also I doubt that the fault is there because when it works everything is OK and everything works correctly.

Every hint is highly appreciated.

Regards
Veski


```
Wednesday,16,July,2014,19:18:00:12918
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58000229   License Plate: 
Mileage: 199630km-124044mi   Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
          34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
 
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58000229   Mileage: 199630km/124044miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 070 906 016 B    HW: 028 101 073 7
   Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMŖ5726  
   Coding: 0000175
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 0F2DB4711D6F1A6612D-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 X X X 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 09F 927 760 B    HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
   Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202  
   Coding: 0001101
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 306F178DA011259E2B7-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
   Component: ESP 5.7 allrad  H33 0047  
   Coding: 0008646
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 6BD5C0E149B786465E5-5106

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.        Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
   Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 D    HW: 5WK 485 08
   Component: G1 Kessy            6840  
   Revision: 68406418    Serial number: VWZ3Z0D3197941
   Coding: 0217324
   Shop #: WSC 21377 123 02853
   VCID: 285FFFED98C16D5EF37-5122

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: ELV                 XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass        Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
   Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF    1520  
   Coding: 0000003
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 356126995F7300B6781-5122

1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head        Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
   Component:    ZAB COCKPIT      0223  
   Coding: 0500535
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2643F1D592D57B2EC1B-5122

5 Faults Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
00565 - Rear A/C Control Head (Climatronic) (E265) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
   Component: Climatronic D1      2021  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2345E8C1E1E78E06A65-5122

3 Faults Found:
00785 - Temp Sensor in Instrument Panel (G56) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
            000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
   Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
   Component: STG.Bordnetz        5001  
   Coding: 0000003
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2E5309F5BA25336E39B-5140

2 Faults Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
            000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 070 906 016 B    HW: 028 101 073 7
   Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSŖ5726  
   Coding: 0000175
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 0F2DB4711D6F1A6612D-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
   Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935  
   Coding: 0012362
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2541F6D9EFD37036C81-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
   Component: Lenksäulenmodul     3401  
   Coding: 0000032
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2E5309F5BA25336E39B-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 920 881 S
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0421  
   Coding: 0007111
   Shop #: WSC 20898 123 83838
   VCID: 3663219542750BAE71B-5122

2 Faults Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat        Labels: None
   Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
   Component: Standheizung        2422  
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 5FCDA4318D0FEAE6C2D-5122

3 Faults Found:
01444 - Under-Voltage Shut-Off (Automatic) 
            000 - - - Intermittent
01412 - Glow-Plug with Flame Monitoring (Q8) 
            007 - Short to Ground
02085 - Incorrect Control Module Installed 
            000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
   Part No: 6N0 909 901 
   Component: Gateway K<>CAN      0101  
   Coding: 0000006
   Shop #: WSC 20898 123 83838
   VCID: F0EF578DE091E59EEB7-5122

2 Faults Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear        Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
   Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2E5309F5BA25336E39B-5140

1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light        Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 909 157 
   Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l)  0001  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E6C331D5D2553B2E81B-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control        Labels: 3D0-907-553-V1.clb
   Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
   Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101  
   Coding: 0015500
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2643F1D592D57B2EC1B-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
   Component: Sitzmemory D1 F     1520  
   Coding: 0000004
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2D510EF9B7234876001-5122

1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
   Component:    NAVIGATION       0168  
   Coding: 0400000
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 3663219542750BAE71B-5140

1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics        Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
   Component: Dachmodul           0605  
   Coding: 0000011
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 224BEDC5FEFD870EAD3-5122

2 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light        Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 909 158 
   Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r)  0001  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E7DD3CD1D55F2226BAD-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
   Component: 0E HSG              0101  
   Coding: 0000040
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 3365188151071E86565-4AE4

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
   Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
   Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
   Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

   Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
   Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

   Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
   Component: 3I HDSG             2320

1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
   Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST      0118  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 204FE7CDF0F1951EBB7-5140

1 Fault Found:
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
            011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner        Labels: 3D0-919-146.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 919 146 
   Component: TV Tuner        H07 1205  
   Coding: 0000010
   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E5C136D92F533036881-5140

1 Fault Found:
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.        Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
   Part No: 3D1 955 119 
   Component: Front Wiper         2005  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: E6C331D5D2553B2E81B-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger        Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
   Component: Batteriemanagement  2700  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2345E8C1E1E78E06A65-5140

1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist        Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
   Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
   Component: 01 Einparkhilfe     0807  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2A5B05E586CD5F4EE53-5140

4 Faults Found:
00436 - Rear Left Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G334) 
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
01547 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Mid-Right (G205) 
            006 - Short to Plus
00437 - Rear Right Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G335) 
            006 - Short to Plus
01546 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Mid-Left (G204) 
            006 - Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: None
   Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
   Component: Telefon             8110  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 1E33D935CA85A3EE89B-5122

3 Faults Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01522 - Handset for Telephone (R37) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## BIG CHEESE1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had the same problem last year and the only solution was a replacement infotainment unit.Bought a replacement off ebay.
Easily removed and fitted by myself in less than a hour with no recoding nesscessary.
Hope this is of some help.
Stuart


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Veski,

It does look as if your Central Display unit is powering on and off, perhaps through a dry joint on one of its PCBs or a problem with the plugs.

As Stuart says, removal and inspection is quite possible, taking due care not to damage the wood veneer parts. Since it's probably an internal power problem it may be that a local electronics repair shop can inspect some of the more obvious soldered joints. It would be worth checking areas where the external sockets join the PCBs, because these are the most vulnerable parts. It is not difficult for a technician to power the unit with 12V while it is on the workbench to carry out DC voltage tests.

Removal instructions, including comments on how to dress the cables so that they do not strain the joints:
Installation Tip Replacement of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head

Additional photo of fan/thermostat removal (see post #5):
XM Radio

Further photos and comment (see post #2):
Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton

Finally, Jason has pointed out that certain unusual FM radio data transmissions can repeatedly crash a Central Display which has out-of-date software. However, yours has a newer version.

Chris


----------



## veski (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. As a first option I will take the unit out and to electronic shop for possible repair. In case it is not successful I have to find a replacement used unit. Does it need some recoding or is it just a simple swap?

Regards
Veski


----------



## rmcclain54 (Sep 2, 2012)

Not very helpful here, as I don't have a definative fault or fix, but mine did that on several occasions over the course of several weeks probably a year ago .... but it hasn't reoccured since. Wasn't able to come up with a cause. I did replace the right side battery not long after, but can't say that was what fixed it. If either batteries are getting old, might be worth starting there, gotta do that anyway. I found that my right side battery was original, date coded 2003 so it was 10 yrs old.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

veski said:


> Does it need some recoding or is it just a simple swap?


A new Front Information Display and Control Head does need to be coded, this to tell the unit what options are installed in the car (phone, TPMS, television, etc.), but that is a very simple task.

The coding of your current unit is 0500535, so, if you get a new unit, just type that coding in and you will be all set to go.

Be aware that there have been some software updates for this controller issued... your current software is 0223, which is fine for North America but one release out of date for Europe. As long as your replacement unit is at 0223 or higher you should be fine.

Michael


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

*Same Problem*

My infotainment also turns on and off at will; however, the small info display between my tach and speedo also resets, for lack of a bette term, in sync with the main infotainment display. 

I describe the small display as a "reset" because it momentarily displays units in km/hr, Celsius, etc. and then switches to miles/hr, Fahrenheit. The infotainment does a full blackout, distortion, followed by normal display. 

A mechanic suggested I disconnect the battery and do a hard reset to the system (connect leads for 5 minutes). That didn't help. Should I do the same thing with the right side battery? I assumed he meant the left/convenience battery. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

To remove power to all the controllers you would have to disconnect both batteries. If you do, please follow the guidance to help prevent the battery disconnect crash protection charge firing:
Battery replacement procedure

You could instead pull the fuses for the Central Display and the In-Dash display. These should be listed on the card insert next to the fuse box in the panel under the steering wheel.

I think it's a long shot though. This symptom is not a "known" one relating to a software fault, so a hardware fault or loose plug on the back of the Central Display is not ruled out.

Chris


----------

